# I've taken the time to read this



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Spend a few minutes and read what may be heading our way....









Joe Biden's Plan to End Gun Violence | Joe Biden for President


Joe Biden's plan to end gun violence will tackle America's gun violence head on, and treat it as the public health epidemic it is.




joebiden.com


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I read the last of the excerpt and figured that was as far as I needed to read.

"and treat is as the public health epidemic it is".

My ass.
When are we getting rid of doctors as their malpractice kills more.
When are we getting rid of automobiles as the wrecks kill more.
When are we getting rid of...….


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> I read the last of the excerpt and figured that was as far as I needed to read.
> 
> "and treat is as the public health epidemic it is".
> 
> ...


Biden can KISS MY AZZ if he thinks he is going to limit how many guns I can buy in 1 month. It’s my money and if I want to buy 5 guns in 1 month to use at the gun range and can pass a background check I should be allowed to buy them. I sure wish Congressman Bob Sikes was still alive he would tell Biden what he could do with this proposal. If you do not know who Florida Congressman Bob SIke’s was look him up. He is responsible for the Gulf Coast having all of the military bases we have here. Nobody in Washington DC told him No...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That is some of the most libretard shi** I have ever read. 
Criminals will always have guns.
Civil people have a right to arms under the second amendment 
Period


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Yellow Boat said:


> Biden can KISS MY AZZ if he thinks he is going to limit how many guns I can buy in 1 month. It’s my money and if I want to buy 5 guns in 1 month to use at the gun range and can pass a background check I should be allowed to buy them. I sure wish Congressman Bob Sikes was still alive he would tell Biden what he could do with this proposal. If you do not know who Florida Congressman Bob SIke’s was look him up. He is responsible for the Gulf Coast having all of the military bases we have here. Nobody in Washington DC told him No...


The He-****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep. Punish the innocent law abiding gun owner and continue to let the criminal walk with a slap on the wrist. 

"Not going to raise taxes on the middle.class". Then tax the middle class into poverty with taxes just like these. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Biden just said that he doesn't want to take any Dems out of the house and senate for his cabinet because he has a very ambitious, very progressive agenda and it will take strong leaders in Congress to get it done.
He will get the same respect from me that the left gave Trump.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

What was it they liked to say?.........

Not MY President.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

when excessive (define that as you may) restrictions, Taxes, Fees, Limits, etc. occurs. who are you going to fight? The politicians? Law Enforcement? The person standing there recording you on their phone, just before you, and your career gets cancelled? Thats the true threat, I see some "reward" to people telling on their neighbors, then here comes LE (doing their jobs) and taking all your guns you don't have papers for, then convicting you on federal gun charges, on the remaining paperless illegal guns, then, boom, you're a felon. then here they come to get the rest of your guns, because your now a felon. 

So, I ask you.... Just how are you/we going to beat the far left gun control, all in the name of public safety? 

To the "Naw, that's not gonna happen" folks. A few weeks ago, I (like you) was pretty sure Trump was going to be re-elected too... 

Serious question....?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

One thing we all need to do is join the NRA.
I know they have their shortcomings but they are the only pro 2A organization that has any clout.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The NRA is a joke. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

welldoya said:


> One thing we all need to do is join the NRA.
> I know they have their shortcomings but they are the only pro 2A organization that has any clout.


They don’t stand up for your rights they negotiate them while rolling in members money.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

And now Trump'a ATF is backpeddling on pistol braces tried to tell yall.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> One thing we all need to do is join the NRA.
> I know they have their shortcomings but they are the only pro 2A organization that has any clout.


I'm a life member.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I'm a life member.


As am I. Waste of money.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> As am I. Waste of money.


viable alternative?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

When y’all come up with a better organization that actually has clout, please enlighten us.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Haven’t found one but supporting the NRA cause they are the only one that helps sometimes is like staying with a GF that only cheats on you sometimes. Yes I am a lifetime member but bought in years and years ago when they actually stood for something and not like they are today. They are too fast to back down and negotiate with anti gun politicians rather than stand up for what the 2nd truly stands for.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Unfortunately I don’t see a viable alternative and if gun owners just sit by, we are going to lose a lot.
Biden has already said he has “a very ambitious and progressive agenda”.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The crazier the left gets, the more gun sales happen. There are 6 million NEW gun owners ever since the atifah spoiled brat riots and covid-1984 north korea style lockdowns. That is more new gun owners then the NRA ever did. 

People need to start relying on the neighbors and communities not some corporation to come and save them. It's not R vs D, it's a mindset, are you for freedom and personal responsibility or for someone telling you what to do and how to live. 

If the house switches over or the Senate stays the same then there is divided goobermint and then nothing gets passed. In this day and time I don't see passing gun laws a thing that could ever pass.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Unfortunately I don’t see a viable alternative and if gun owners just sit by, we are going to lose a lot.
> Biden has already said he has “a very ambitious and progressive agenda”.


if there were ever a better time for an influential leader to emerge...


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

welldoya said:


> When y’all come up with a better organization that actually has clout, please enlighten us.


The alternative was the voting US citizen. But some have used their vote thinking they were going to get some free shit. 
”The forest for the trees. “


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Sc1006 said:


> The alternative was the voting US citizen. But some have used their vote thinking they were going to get some free shit.
> ”The forest for the trees. “


I agree but unfortunately it looks like that ship has sailed.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Let me correct my previous statement. The US citizen was never the alternative.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Unfortunately I don’t see a viable alternative and if gun owners just sit by, we are going to lose a lot.
> Biden has already said he has “a very ambitious and progressive agenda”.


What are you doing as a gun owner other than sending the NRA a $35 check every year?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Splittine said:


> What are you doing as a gun owner other than sending the NRA a $35 check every year?


I’m all ears. What would you suggest?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> If the house switches over or the Senate stays the same then there is divided goobermint and then nothing gets passed. In this day and time I don't see passing gun laws a thing that could ever pass.


you sure? Why did the bump stocks all become 100% illegal to own? No grandfathering even if you owned one. Mandated to destroy them all by "law". Nope not by law, by executive order.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> you sure? Why did the bump stocks all become 100% illegal to own? No grandfathering even if you owned one. Mandated to destroy them all by "law". Nope not by law, by executive order.


I believe Executive Order is what Biden is planning for ARs.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I believe Executive Order is what Biden is planning for ARs.


Good luck. Won't stand up in court.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Do you really believe this crap coming from a radical right website thats asking for trump donations. He is asking for donations because he has no income when he leaves office. Over a dozen lawsuits against him when he is “not a sitting president”. That’s the reason the link is asking for money.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Do you really believe this crap coming from a radical right website thats asking for trump donations. He is asking for donations because he has no income when he leaves office. Over a dozen lawsuits against him when he is “not a sitting president”. That’s the reason the link is asking for money.


Keith, this discussion has nothing to do with Trump. It concerns the new POTUS stance on Guns/Gun safety/Gun Control. Nothing more, nothing less, don't try to derail the thread. Go find something else to do please, unless of course you're welcome to be constructive anytime.....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

its all about trump. Why is it asking for donations if it isn’t.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> its all about trump. Why is it asking for donations if it isn’t.


Thanks Karen. That isn't the discussion....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Biden's plans could add $34 billion in new taxes against gun owners, including a tax on guns already owned


Biden’s plan includes a $200 tax for each AR-15 that is already owned. This tax would also apply to other firearms Democrats label as 'assault weapons.'




www.lawenforcementtoday.com


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hence the word “could”.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> Biden's plans could add $34 billion in new taxes against gun owners, including a tax on guns already owned
> 
> 
> Biden’s plan includes a $200 tax for each AR-15 that is already owned. This tax would also apply to other firearms Democrats label as 'assault weapons.'
> ...


I've already paid a $200 tax per AR.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I've already paid a $200 tax per AR.



I don’t anymore. I just SBR and send it. [email protected] the government.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you tuff talking willies make me tingle. what cha gonna do when the bad boys come for you? lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess we will see if it ever happens. Until then y’all keep donating your $35 to the NRA.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I guess Jim doesn’t see the link he posted the way I do. Click on Jim’s link and you first see Donald trumps team asking for donations Before you can go to the gun control section.

Jims link is from a radical right wing platform.

If you own a registered gun that’s your fault


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The donate link is for Biden not Trump or that’s where it took me when I clicked on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I’m all ears. What would you suggest?


One thing that these people understand is numbers and contacts.

It is a bit of a pain, but writing letters and emails constantly and consistently is a tool.

It is important that in contacting elected officials that you do not appear as a nut - to put it bluntly. These people are hearing from the anti gun people daily and loudly. Sure the NRA can quite stats on membership, but that isn't very meaningful compared to actual contacts.

Be prepared to receive a form response about how much they value your opinion or some such. You will also likely have your email address used for newsletters, etc. So.. If you don't want your inbox filled with other political stuff create a separate address. I would suggest that you not use something like [email protected]. Be respectful and try to use good grammar and spelling.

You won't likely change a hard anti gun official, but a fence sitter... Maybe.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I guess Jim doesn’t see the link he posted the way I do. Click on Jim’s link and you first see Donald trumps team asking for donations Before you can go to the gun control section.
> 
> Jims link is from a radical right wing platform.
> 
> If you own a registered gun that’s your fault


Copied from the first page:

*WE ARE RELAUNCHING THE BIDEN FIGHT FUND*
Donald Trump is doubling down on lawsuits. We need to be able to afford the legal battles ahead, and ensure Trump doesn't win them just because we don't have the funds to fight back. Will you donate directly to the Biden Fight Fund right now so that we can pay for the new round of legal resources for our campaign and for Democrats across the country?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol...Damn Keith. Why do you insist on doing things like this to yourself?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Jim said it wasn’t about trump. He just verified that it is....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Jim said it wasn’t about trump. He just verified that it is....



Oh,...OK. 🤣 😂 🤣

Yall carry on. I’m just gonna watch.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ST1300rider said:


> you sure? Why did the bump stocks all become 100% illegal to own? No grandfathering even if you owned one. Mandated to destroy them all by "law". Nope not by law, by executive order.


ATF needs to be dismantled.



MrFish said:


> Good luck. Won't stand up in court.


Now is when it gets exciting, I hope they push stupid legislation or Ex orders. Now that we have a solid 5v4 they will lose every one. Come on ATF do it.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is a snap of the evil linked Trump site for OM. The old man pictured is not Trump and other is sure not Melania.

Just in case the words are still blurry I'll translate some of text:

"Will you donate directly to the Biden Fight Fund"

Click the "X continue" to go to HIDEN's gun control site.

(Damn I sure hope nobody here is so stupid they click on the picture below.)


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

some people only see, what they want to see. It's okay....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> some people only see, what they want to see. It's okay....


I see what you did there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all keep donating to the NRA,
So you can say you lost your guns in a a boating accident every time a Democrat gets elected. It's been working great. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Y'all keep donating to the NRA,
> So you can say you lost your guns in a a boating accident every time a Democrat gets elected. It's been working great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk



Morning, I think a few of us are still waiting on suggestions of a viable substitute. Have one?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Morning, I think a few of us are still waiting on suggestions of a viable substitute. Have one?


I know I am.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Morning, I think a few of us are still waiting on suggestions of a viable substitute. Have one?



There is tons of things you can do. It’s really not rocket surgery. In the years past I’ve gone to Tallahassee to promote 2nd amendment rights for numerous reasons. Volunteer with hunters education classes. Volunteer to help with firearm training classes. Help promote firearm safety. Reach out to firearm manufacturers and volunteer to help work booths at shows. Just a few things you can do that would be better than donating to the NRA while you sit on your couch thinking they are standing up for your rights.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I know I am.


The alternative must be highly classified information.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> There is tons of things you can do. It’s really not rocket surgery. In the years past I’ve gone to Tallahassee to promote 2nd amendment rights for numerous reasons. Volunteer with hunters education classes. Volunteer to help with firearm training classes. Help promote firearm safety. Reach out to firearm manufacturers and volunteer to help work booths at shows. Just a few things you can do that would be better than donating to the NRA while you sit on your couch thinking they are standing up for your rights.


we posted at the same time... I have sent letters, emails, left messages, even talked verbally to a number of aids (never spoke to anyone actually in office) the gate keepers that run the interference. etc. I'm looking for an organization with clout. Other than going and standing on a corner with a sign, which I'm willing to to as well...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Splittine said:


> There is tons of things you can do. It’s really not rocket surgery. In the years past I’ve gone to Tallahassee to promote 2nd amendment rights for numerous reasons. Volunteer with hunters education classes. Volunteer to help with firearm training classes. Help promote firearm safety. Reach out to firearm manufacturers and volunteer to help work booths at shows. Just a few things you can do that would be better than donating to the NRA while you sit on your couch thinking they are standing up for your rights.


Which one of those activities will keep Biden from turning your average AR into an NFA item, pay a $200 tax stamp for each gun and each magazine or turn them in?
That’s his plan.
I’m being serious here. If there’s an alternative organization to the NRA, I want to know about it.
I don’t hear any hate from the left for any 2A organization but for the NRA and that tells me something.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jim sorry to change the subject but rider posted the big red add. i guess he can’t read. 

Rider read the subject dont just look at the picture. Its an add asking for money for trump.

Keith


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Gun owners of America. A true no compromise organization. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

John, I have heard of them but not sure they have the legislator’s attention like the NRA does. They have approximately 100,000 members vs 5,000,000 for the NRA.
They have 14 employees and $2 million in revenue, not exactly intimidating figures.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Gun owners of America. A true no compromise organization.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I sent them a one time donation, I can't remember when, but haven heard from, or of, them since....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> John, I have heard of them but not sure they have the legislator’s attention like the NRA does. They have approximately 100,000 members vs 5,000,000 for the NRA.
> They have 14 employees and $2 million in revenue, not exactly intimidating figures.


It'll never get bigger if people don't support it... but then again, it's not hard to understand why we still have a 2 party political system with this type of thinking. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> It'll never get bigger if people don't support it... but then again, it's not hard to understand why we still have a 2 party political system with this type of thinking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Closed minded thinking mainly.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Closed minded thinking mainly.


you 2 keep voting 3rd party, I'm sure they'll win one day, and the world will be a much better place.... until then, I'll place my vote (dem or rep) to take the country in the best direction from where I'm standing...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> you 2 keep voting 3rd party, I'm sure they'll win one day, and the world will be a much better place.... until then, I'll place my vote (dem or rep) to take the country in the best direction from where I'm standing...



I’ll vote to keep my rights, y’all can keep voting to have someone decide yours. Voting for the least evil is still voting for evil.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I’ll vote to keep my rights, y’all can keep voting to have someone decide yours. Voting for the least evil is still voting for evil.


hows that working for ya? seriously, how that going? to vote for a person/party that has zero chance of winning anything?, and doing a big nothing for anyone? other than giving the voter the ability to pat them selves on the back, by saying "I didnt vote for them..." Not my fault....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Realtor said:


> hows that working for ya? seriously, how that going? to vote for a person/party that has zero chance of winning anything?, and doing a big nothing for anyone? other than giving the voter the ability to pat them selves on the back, by saying "I didnt vote for them..." Not my fault....


I’ve got to agree with Realtor. It might make you feel good but a vote for a 3rd party candidate who doesn’t have a snowball’s chance of winning is a wasted vote.
You might as well not vote.
Same way with the little upstart 2A group.
We don’t have time for them to become relevant. Biden is going to attack your 2nd Amendment rights as soon as he gets in office.
In both instances we need to go with the best choice out of the offerings that we have NOW.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I heard the same thing with Gary Johnson, and where did that go? I hear what you guys are saying I will NOT say you are the problem BUT there is a way way bigger picture here then 1, 2 or 3 issues. 

The DC swamp and K street are the problem they represent the MACHINE! 2 party, 3 party, 4 party systems are going against the machine/money. You have a better chance of changing a party then creating a party that splits the vote and gets nothing done. The deep state is real and that is the career government employees that do more damage then most. The RINOs need to be purged from the house and senate with true conservatives that will keep the ATF, EPA, IRS............ in check. That with the right constitutional Judges will keep the system for the most part in order.

We are all on the same team we just have differences on how to get there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> hows that working for ya? seriously, how that going? to vote for a person/party that has zero chance of winning anything?, and doing a big nothing for anyone? other than giving the voter the ability to pat them selves on the back, by saying "I didnt vote for them..." Not my fault....



How’s that going for you...that voted for Trump? 😂😂😂


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> How’s that going for you...that voted for Trump? 😂😂😂


to be honest, fine, I voted for Trump to shake DC up. He did just that..... kind of wish someone would have taken his phone away though. and he didnt have to have an opinion about everything someone asked him about. but, I think he was what we needed when he was there.... I liked his "America First" policies.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You should vote for you you want to see lead our country and our local/regional governments. You should vote for the person you are comfortable giving your vote for. The time to make this happen is typically in the primaries. I have voted for someone that has not made it to be the party nominee for my whole voting life so far. Not one person that I have voted for in the primary came out on top to be the party nominee. And only one time did I hold my nose and vote for the party nominee only because he was bringing my choice into the fold at the White House.

If you hold your nose and vote for a party and not the person then just keep on doing that and we'll be forever stuck in the two party system. Trump livened up the scene a little by running as the Republican nominee. I know a lot of people never saw him being elected the Republican nominee. Once there, he could shake, rattle and roll that party and change it. With only 4 years in office, he can't change too much. But a two term president can make quite a bit of change. 

Just like at my work. I work with active duty Air Men/Women on a daily basis. When I get a good few to be on my team, we can rock it. But every now and then, I get a worthless guy/gal and all I can do is wait them out till the PCS out of here! If they work good and it looks like they are worth something, they usually get asked to stay on for little while longer. If it's the opposite, we just have to wait it out. There were many many people in this country hoping and praying that they could simply wait out Trump. These people included typical republican DC swamp rats as well.

We will wait out Biden just like the ones that hated Trump did. Although, they didn't so much wait it out vice, they attacked him for the whole 4 years with absolute garbage accusations and impeachment and more. I would have lost it. But somehow he was able to still keep being the President of the US while dealing with all that crap! Bravo to him for that for sure. 

I said all that above just to say this. Vote for who you what to lead our country. If that person is not in the two party system, then that's fine with me and it should be fine with you as well. You vote is not wasted. Your vote was used for you in the way you saw fit to best suit your needs and the needs of your family. I have voted for someone not in either big parties before. I felt really good about it knowing the person best suited to my needs for that position. 

Of course they didn't win. But I still felt content with my vote. I voted they way I wanted to and not some talking head telling me that my vote didn't count since it didn't go into the two party bucket of crap


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Realtor said:


> viable alternative?


Firearms Policy Coalition is another one worth the donation


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> some people only see, what they want to see. It's okay....


Some people are not smart enough to see what's actually happening in the world, I speak mainly of people living off the governments teet.


Yellow Boat said:


> Biden can KISS MY AZZ if he thinks he is going to limit how many guns I can buy in 1 month. It’s my money and if I want to buy 5 guns in 1 month to use at the gun range and can pass a background check I should be allowed to buy them. I sure wish Congressman Bob Sikes was still alive he would tell Biden what he could do with this proposal. If you do not know who Florida Congressman Bob SIke’s was look him up. He is responsible for the Gulf Coast having all of the military bases we have here. Nobody in Washington DC told him No...


He **** and my FIL were great friends. I remember sitting in his library in Crestview and Sikes was bragging about his trophy mounts on the walls. My FIL finally said something like, "you're welcome, us tax paying citizens didn't mind paying for those trips for what you gave back to us."


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Straight Shot said:


> Firearms Policy Coalition is another one worth the donation


going to research this ne, before I send money.... lots of scams around these days... thanks, 



H2OMARK said:


> He **** and my FIL were great friends. I remember sitting in his library in Crestview and Sikes was bragging about his trophy mounts on the walls. My FIL finally said something like, "you're welcome, us tax paying citizens didn't mind paying for those trips for what you gave back to us."


why did they call him he ****?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330900772909842432


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG, Thats FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know exactly if he self identified or was hit with the moniker but it had to do with taking care of his own in the area from what I remember.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

There was an old NW Florida legend about a male **** that took care of his own. Sikes was so good at talking care of his district in NW Florida that he was labeled He-****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> Do you really believe this crap coming from a radical right website thats asking for trump donations. He is asking for donations because he has no income when he leaves office. Over a dozen lawsuits against him when he is “not a sitting president”. That’s the reason the link is asking for money.


Biden is asking for money to defeat Trump, it's not money for Trump duh!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> jim sorry to change the subject but rider posted the big red add. i guess he can’t read.
> 
> Rider read the subject dont just look at the picture. Its an add asking for money for trump.
> 
> Keith


I have no idea what your talking about, nothing is asking for money for Trump, the Biden team is asking for money to fight Trump, below is exactly what is says. 

*Together we can make Donald Trump a one term President and defeat Republicans across the country. Donate today:*


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Viking, see post #73, first response....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Done..


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Biden’s plan will never come to pass.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Done..


why did you delete your comment? trying to figure out why Trump would want to raise money for the democrats?


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> Biden’s plan will never come to pass.


So the assault weapons ban of 1994 didn’t happen? 
Ask law abiding Virginia citizens how they are doing with new gun control laws.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The biggest differences between Biden’s plan and the last AWB is Biden’s has no sunset provision and no grandfathering.
He expects you to either turn in your “assault weapons” and magazines or register them as NFA items with a $200 tax on each item.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> The biggest differences between Biden’s plan and the last AWB is Biden’s has no sunset provision and no grandfathering.
> He expects you to either turn in your “assault weapons” and magazines or register them as NFA items with a $200 tax on each item.


I don't want any of it, even if it did have a sunset, or anything attached. I say NO! hopefully, this was just lip service to get votes...., but I fear it's not. the far lefties won't back off, they have been emboldened and the louder they get, they get their way...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

You're missing the point. Every time the government outlaws something it creates a lucrative, untaxed black market. Think of all the money to be made.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

OldMan-theSea said:


> You're missing the point. Every time the government outlaws something it creates a lucrative, untaxed black market. Think of all the money to be made.


Every time the government outlaws something they're looking for the next thing to outlaw. One bite at a time our religious and life liberties are being taken away. I'm sure there's a few on this board that are applauding it.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

H2OMARK said:


> Every time the government outlaws something they're looking for the next thing to outlaw. One bite at a time our religious and life liberties are being taken away. I'm sure there's a few on this board that are applauding it.


I was being a bit sarcastic

How have the "war on drugs" and the "war on poverty" gone?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Lousy, but I really don't believe there is a war on drugs nor poverty other than lip service, there's to much money to be made regarding both of them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

H2OMARK said:


> Lousy, but I really don't believe there is a war on drugs nor poverty other than lip service, there's to much money to be made regarding both of them.


There are only three human motivations: money, sex, or power. There is no reason to actually win either of these so-called "wars".


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

War on drugs
War on poverty
Green new deal
Global warming
Obama care

=

Wealth redistribution scheme.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Boat-Dude said:


> War on drugs
> War on poverty
> Green new deal
> Global warming
> ...


Money sex and power


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Money sex and power


If you were Thanos and by snapping your fingers that every corrupt politician would vanish off the earth, how many people would be left in DC? 10? 6?


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> If you were Thanos and by snapping your fingers that every corrupt politician would vanish off the earth, how many people would be left in DC? 10? 6?


None? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

